# Will the usb storage situation ever improve?



## mmtoman (Jun 25, 2011)

Are we always going to be stuck with only mtp and ptp syncing and mounting? Is there any developer magic that can be done or figured out in the future to give us a better method? It's a real bummer that mass storage isn't present!!!


----------



## brad0383 (Dec 18, 2011)

Get wifi file explorer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

Airdroid. Problem solved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

mmtoman said:


> Are we always going to be stuck with only mtp and ptp syncing and mounting? Is there any developer magic that can be done or figured out in the future to give us a better method? It's a real bummer that mass storage isn't present!!!


Why the USB Mass storage issue. What's the big difference, other than letter assigning????

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

It's really no problem once you get the right drivers installed. It's just as fast as USB mass storage. I haven't had a single complaint moving gigabytes worth of stuff to my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> It's really no problem once you get the right drivers installed....


Is there any specific drivers that provide smoother transfers than the Samsung drivers (installed during rooting)? It just seems to me that recognizing the internal storage, as well as file transfers, doesn't go as smoothly as it does in USB mass storage mode.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Mine works fast and flawless. Just plug it in and move files.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> Is there any specific drivers that provide smoother transfers than the Samsung drivers (installed during rooting)? It just seems to me that recognizing the internal storage, as well as file transfers, doesn't go as smoothly as it does in USB mass storage mode.


I actually used the PDA net drivers in the main "how to unlock and root sticky and they worked great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

not as bad as people make it out to be i've had no issues using it on mac or windows works flawless for me


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Its not bad but it really sucks having to use an application on the computer to use mass storage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Its not bad but it really sucks having to use an application on the computer to use mass storage.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What do you mean? Once you have the drivers it's just plug it in and go! No app required other than getting the drivers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

I use the " naked samsung drivers " and i havent had one issue.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> What do you mean? Once you have the drivers it's just plug it in and go! No app required other than getting the drivers.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sorry i should have been more detailed i have a mac and you have to use a specific app to access the memory on the phone


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Airdroid works great.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Sorry i should have been more detailed i have a mac and you have to use a specific app to access the memory on the phone


Ah gotcha







Windows and Suse over here







I'm what you would call "mac illiterate".


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

mmtoman said:


> Are we always going to be stuck with only mtp and ptp syncing and mounting? Is there any developer magic that can be done or figured out in the future to give us a better method? It's a real bummer that mass storage isn't present!!!


Because god forbid if the phone has internal memory with a formatted SD-partition.


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Um why aren't people mentioning this: I am not able to move 4+ GB .mkv video files to my Nexus via MTP on Win7 or via AirDroid. There is a large thread about this and no one is able to.

So how the f*** am I supposed to get my mkv files on this? Tried everything. So stupid.


----------



## gfosco (Nov 27, 2011)

just4747 said:


> Um why aren't people mentioning this: I am not able to move 4+ GB .mkv video files to my Nexus via MTP on Win7 or via AirDroid. There is a large thread about this and no one is able to.
> 
> So how the f*** am I supposed to get my mkv files on this? Tried everything. So stupid.


I guess cut them into smaller pieces and deal with the situation you're in... This is beyond a niche issue. How many people do you think are trying to move 4GB files to their phone?

Maybe you could set up an Android FTP Server.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

just4747 said:


> Um why aren't people mentioning this: I am not able to move 4+ GB .mkv video files to my Nexus via MTP on Win7 or via AirDroid. There is a large thread about this and no one is able to.
> 
> So how the f*** am I supposed to get my mkv files on this? Tried everything. So stupid.


I don't think its because of MTP. The format of the "SD card" (fat32) limits files larger than 4gb. You have to format your "SD card" as Ext4, I believe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

gfosco said:


> I don't think its because of MTP. The format of the "SD card" (fat32) limits files larger than 4gb. You have to format your "SD card" as Ext4, I believe.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is this possible with the "sd card"? Doesn't sound like a normal thing for a phone without a real card lol.

My point is, this was never a problem on other phones that do have sd cards. 4 GB transfer - no problem, and fast. It's just stupid that something so simple can't be done anymore.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just copied over a 7.5 GB VHD file with no problems at all. It did take about an hour but no errors and was able to run it from a different computer with no issues.


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

just4747 said:


> Um why aren't people mentioning this: I am not able to move 4+ GB .mkv video files to my Nexus via MTP on Win7 or via AirDroid. There is a large thread about this and no one is able to.
> 
> So how the f*** am I supposed to get my mkv files on this? Tried everything. So stupid.


You couldn't do this with mass storage either unless you had a ntfs or ext3/4 partition.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been able to transfer over a 5gb .dmg file to my sdcard without any problems

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I've transferred two 5GB+ .mkv files to my phone via MTP without problem. It takes a good amount of time (20 minutes or so), but no problem moving them and no problem watching them on my HDTV via MHL.


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> I've transferred two 5GB+ .mkv files to my phone via MTP without problem. It takes a good amount of time (20 minutes or so), but no problem moving them and no problem watching them on my HDTV via MHL.


Then why do any transfers fail immediately no matter what I do..over MTP, over AirDroid, etc. Not sure if it's the size or the mkv format, but everything else seems to work (smaller size though). Theres a huge thread somewhere where nobody else could either. You guys must have magic phones..


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

I transferred a full 1080p 11 gig movie and played it flawlessly at home over mtp.

What I don't like is not having mass storage capability on my locked down work computer... ie- I can't install drivers for anything. My fascinate would mount as a drive... would be so nice for the gnex to do the same.

oh well.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

AirDroid!!! I haven't had to plug my phone into the computer since I got it. Awesome app!


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

So that was an 11gb MKV file? I call bullshit. Again, there is a whole thread somewhere of ppl complaining of failed transfers when trying to move large mkv files over.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

just4747 said:


> So that was an 11gb MKV file? I call bullshit. Again, there is a whole thread somewhere of ppl complaining of failed transfers when trying to move large mkv files over.


I love proving people wrong... screen shots uploading now. Will post em asap.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

just4747 said:


> So that was an 11gb MKV file? I call bullshit. Again, there is a whole thread somewhere of ppl complaining of failed transfers when trying to move large mkv files over.


Teaser as the others upload...


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Opening:









An hour in:









Credits:









I have others uploading... but I have a horrible connection right now. Will this be proof enough?


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fine, then why do I and a whole bunch of others on Windows 7 and Mac have no possible way to upload even 4GB ones to the Nexus via USB???? WTF


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> AirDroid!!! I haven't had to plug my phone into the computer since I got it. Awesome app!


The work computer does not have wireless and I cannot install ANYTHING on it. The only way to transfer files is a direct connect USB to micro-USB as a USB drive (Windows has the drivers by default) which worked on my OG Droid and Fascinate...


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sent from my magic phone...


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

just4747 said:


> So that was an 11gb MKV file? I call bullshit. Again, there is a whole thread somewhere of ppl complaining of failed transfers when trying to move large mkv files over.


Yes. Call people liars. It totally makes sense that Android is just discriminating against a certain file type and certain sizes. (hint, no it doesn't). Also, if you're using any shitty mods that affect filesystem or try to "tune" them, it's possible they've broken large file support.

As for this thread in general, the answer is NO. Read the damn information that is ALL over the Internet about this. It is a FUNDAMENTAL "flaw" if you will, in how USB Mass Storage mode works and the future of Android having a shared area of system and user data.

Get used to MTP, or demand better OS support for it. It's been around for 8+ years at this point.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

just4747 said:


> Fine, then why do I and a whole bunch of others on Windows 7 and Mac have no possible way to upload even 4GB ones to the Nexus via USB???? WTF


I have no idea man. Try re-installing the drivers... when I rooted my phone it took a number of driver installs to get it right. I was having all sorts of connection problems. But finally... after some tinkering... all works flawlessly.


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm being honest when I say Windows Explorer stops responding and crashes each time I try, look dammit:










Can someone who has this working please check what drivers show up when connected via USB? Maybe from adb/rooting, the drivers I have for Samsung ADB Interface are what's causing the issue.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

just4747 said:


> I'm being honest when I say Windows Explorer stops responding and crashes each time I try, look dammit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give the PDA net drivers a try. It's in the main how to root sticky

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Give the PDA net drivers a try. It's in the main how to root sticky
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I use to have those for the initial mods, I will try them again thanks, but I think it didnt work when I had them earlier.

Anyone else in case they don't work?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> The work computer does not have wireless and I cannot install ANYTHING on it. The only way to transfer files is a direct connect USB to micro-USB as a USB drive (Windows has the drivers by default) which worked on my OG Droid and Fascinate...


The wireless is problematic







But just an fyi, AirDroid doesn't install anything on your computer. You use your browser to access your phone. You type in your phones ip and port # (mine is 10.0.0.3:8888 at work), then AirDroid pops up.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't installed any drivers on my PC when I moved .mkv files to my phone via MTP. I just plug it in and move them. It asks me if I want to install them, but I'm already moving things over, so I just close that dialog.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> The wireless is problematic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh... gotcha. I'll look into it. I do have internet access. thanks!


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> I haven't installed any drivers on my PC when I moved .mkv files to my phone via MTP. I just plug it in and move them. It asks me if I want to install them, but I'm already moving things over, so I just close that dialog.


Did you have any other samsung phone before the gnex?


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> Did you have any other samsung phone before the gnex?


No. My last phone was a Droid.


----------



## flameboy (Jan 10, 2012)

To the people having trouble with MTP: *Are you on ICS < 4.0.3 ??*

If so, this is your issue. There was an MTP implementation bug that has affected some people (myself included). Upgrading to 4.0.3 has fixed all issues and MTP transfers are now very fast and do not hang Explorer.


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

This isnt why im having the issue. I am on Kang AOKP and getting Explorer hanging. Based on 4.0.3.

And I also had it on older roms based on 4.0.1.


----------



## brochaos (Jan 8, 2012)

flameboy said:


> To the people having trouble with MTP: *Are you on ICS < 4.0.3 ??*
> 
> If so, this is your issue. There was an MTP implementation bug that has affected some people (myself included). Upgrading to 4.0.3 has fixed all issues and MTP transfers are now very fast and do not hang Explorer.


that is good news. MTP has hung several times for me, and transfers take hours. and i'm on stock, just rooted.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

just4747 said:


> I use to have those for the initial mods, I will try them again thanks, but I think it didnt work when I had them earlier.
> 
> Anyone else in case they don't work?


If you can't get it to work, then I would go into device manager in windows, remove any samsung drivers, and reinstall the drivers with the pda net installer and give it another try.


----------



## wicked_beav (Jun 24, 2011)

Any suggestions on how to be able to use my Nexus with my Kenwood head unit in my car. I think the issue is MTP and it doesn't recognize the device. It just keeps saying NA Device. Has anyone else ran into issues like this?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

wicked_beav said:


> Any suggestions on how to be able to use my Nexus with my Kenwood head unit in my car. I think the issue is MTP and it doesn't recognize the device. It just keeps saying NA Device. Has anyone else ran into issues like this?


If USB debugging isn't mounted in your status bar I'd say try that, or just use your aux port

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

